
Inside Bill Browder’s War Against Putin - devy
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/11/bill-browder-war-against-putin
======
gringoDan
I recommend Bill Browder's book for a further backstory about how all of this
came about. If you can get over the self-aggrandizing language, it's a really
interesting perspective on business dealings amongst the elites in Russia.

[https://www.amazon.com/Red-Notice-Finance-Murder-
Justice/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Red-Notice-Finance-Murder-
Justice/dp/1476755744)

------
Tycho
Ah yes, Bill Browder, man who made his fortune making investments in Russia in
the 1990s. Absolutely the sort of background that merits uncritical extolment
in the prestige press. A likelier champion of freedom and justice you will not
find.

~~~
Upvoter33
Wow, a lot of snark for someone who literally has put his own life on the line
to fight against the corruption that defines the Putin regime. But, easy to
criticize from afar, I suppose.

The Magnitsky act is needed and brave, and would not exist w/o Browder. Can
the dude get a little respect for that, at least?

~~~
Tycho
Yes, it is possible that Browder is a noble soul, a "CEO turned human rights
activist" tirelessly campaigning against corruption.

I think we (or more importantly, the press) should at least entertain the
possibility that Browder's Yeltsin-era investments and subsequent financial
arrangements in Russia were not entirely virtuous and that the Magnitsky Act
sanctions are more about greed than concern for human rights.

~~~
gandhium
> Browder's Yeltsin-era investments and subsequent financial arrangements in
> Russia were not entirely virtuous

Even if they're completely non-virtuous, how that can justify stealing from
him and attempts to jail him?

------
djdnsbzidbd
Not one mention of the movie - by the top anti-Putin Russian director - “the
magnitsky files”

It took me two years to find a bootleg copy of it, thanks to Bill Browders
efforts to bury that film.

(Before anyone asks, yes I am a Putin-bot working in a Moscow farm. Now go
watch the f _%_ %ing movie)

~~~
Bjartr
Perhaps you could provide some more detail so others might be able to find it
as well? For that matter, what's the name of the director? I'm assuming you
are _not_ referring to "The Magnitsky Act. Behind the Scenes"[0], right?

[0]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6028446](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6028446)

~~~
taway001992
I think that is what the top commenter is referring to, see the story here:
[0]

[0] [https://consortiumnews.com/2017/10/28/guardians-of-the-
magni...](https://consortiumnews.com/2017/10/28/guardians-of-the-magnitsky-
myth/)

